# The wicked lasers "torch" flashlight



## flashaholic (Feb 16, 2008)

Well it looks very impressive coming in at 4100 lumens in the size and shape of a 2d mag-lite. They have videos of burning plastic lighting cigars and frying an egg on the site. Has anyone bought or seen this?


----------



## Norm (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to CPF :welcome:
A link would be helpful :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 16, 2008)

It has been discussed extensively.


----------



## flashaholic (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/Wicked_Lights-74-0.html
There. there are a few vids at the bottom of it performing thermal tricks.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 17, 2008)

Please use the link given by TigerhawkT3. 

Thread closed.


----------

